# minstrel hops



## Yob (23/6/13)

http://www.themaltmiller.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=466

Yeah baby!! Next few years is gunna be pretty exciting with all these new bad boys coming on line


----------



## brettprevans (23/6/13)

Bout time they broke tge hop barrens back ie tge ones who own the rights to amarillo etc. Bring on new hops!!!


----------



## DU99 (23/6/13)

http://www.themaltmiller.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=479

these sound interesting :icon_drool2:


----------

